# What do you think about sexy halloween costumes?



## halloweengal (Oct 18, 2006)

I was just curious what others thought of the trend for women wearing sexy halloween costumes? 

Generally I consider myself the shy type, but last year I tried a sexy pirate wench look. I admit it was pretty fun! For one night I could be whoever I wanted to be. I guess thats part of the magic of Halloween - be whoever you want!!

Anyway I found a page of some ideas if you are looking for some sexy type costumes.

http://www.ltmparty.com/halloween/halloween_leg_avenue.aspx

*I also found out this site has a 20% off coupon you can use. It really does work!!* 

When you get ready to check out just put in the code TG610. It works for any costume, mask or whatever you want as long as it isn't already on sale.

Have a super Halloween and let yourself go!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I for one am all for them, and not just because I’m a male chauvinist pig. ;-)~
Like you said, it’s one day that you get to do something that you wouldn’t normally do. Don’t get me wrong, I like the gory costumes as well as anyone, but I think that anything that takes you out of your norm is good for you. It helps to build self confidence. I’m the same way; I’m also on the shy side, unless I’m in the right company. However this year not only have I decided to get a costume (I haven’t dressed up since high school when I went as a witch), I also decided to go as a Punk Rocker, which is sure to draw some attention. I know it’s not exactly the same as your costume, but I’m a guy, and unless I want to go as a cabriole dancer there aren’t any “sexy” costumes for guys. What ever you do, have fun with it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Sexy costumes are great. I have three costumes lined up for halloween night and various parties. Two of the three costumes are "sexy" and show some skin.

I agree with you halloweengal. Halloween is a great time to be someone you're normally not. It's also a great time to WEAR something you normally wouldn't wear. It's the only time I can get away with wearing body paint (ok, that and a photoshoot...but that's another story! )


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Maybe I'm a freak, but I can't think of anything I like more than a mildly revealing female vampire costume. It's one of the best reasons to look forward to Halloween.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm for it, but some take it too far IMHO. The hubby & I were at a bar a couple years ago & my jaw dropped at the site of some of these costumes (or lack there of)! I'm in no way a prude, but I guess I don't consider a red Victoria's Secret lace bra & panties with thigh highs & a fireman hat a costume! Oh well, at least she did have the figure for it! The hubby says "We have to come back here next year!"


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Dr. Gastly said it right, the key is "mildly revealing” Some of the costumes out now are more trashy then sexy.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

This reminded of a funny story... last year we went clubbing and this girl walked by and I had to do a quadruple take to be sure she was actually wearing clothes!! She was wearing a nude-colored, full-coverage body suit with a thong and tassles! I assume she was a stripper. Anyway, even after I confirmed that she was really clothed, every time she walked by I had to double-check. It was quite hilarious.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I still remember the girl I saw at a college costume party wearing a "Freudian slip"
costume. Just a satin slip and a banner that said "Freudian". Very sexy, and 
apparently very memorable as it was 14 years ago. 

DB


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

I love sexy costumes & buy one of the "leg avenue" brand costumes every year! But I agree that some take it too far..last year at the bar there was a girl in bra and panties with wings on..that was her costume and the guy she was with just had on white pants, no shirt & wings..we called em "the porn angels" all night ahahah


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Sexy costumes are fine, but keep them out of competitions. I hate to see some half naked broad win a competition over people who actually put a lot of time/money/effort/sanity into their costumes while the girl simply undresses. For TOTing and the like, its all fine and dandy, but please, for the love of hallows eve, dont let them in competitions!

Oh, sorry bout the rant.... I must admit, I certainly dont mind scantily clad vixen


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Mage said:


> Sexy costumes are fine, but keep them out of competitions. I hate to see some half naked broad win a competition over people who actually put a lot of time/money/effort/sanity into their costumes while the girl simply undresses. For TOTing and the like, its all fine and dandy, but please, for the love of hallows eve, dont let them in competitions!
> 
> Oh, sorry bout the rant.... I must admit, I certainly dont mind scantily clad vixen



I agree, most of them are very boring, and not very original. And I hate when they win. Or when guys wear them and they win.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

CatMean said:


> I agree, most of them are very boring, and not very original. And I hate when they win. Or when guys wear them and they win.


I just hate when people think theyre good costumes or worthy of winning(they arent worthy of even being in a competition IMO) but if they come a-trick-or-treatin' round me door....


----------



## Russ (Sep 12, 2006)

I want to see some scary female costumes if you wanna look like a tramp you don't need halloween to do it. show some damn creativity


----------

